# Chilean 1895 Mauser in 308



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anybody have any info onthese?  Safe or not?  I get conflicting reports


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 16, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Anybody have any info onthese?  Safe or not?  I get conflicting reports



I have one in 7x57. Like any gun if it's been abused or improperly modified there can be problems. But as issued there should be no problem and being rebarreled for .308 should be fine.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> I have one in 7x57. Like any gun if it's been abused or improperly modified there can be problems. But as issued there should be no problem and being rebarreled for .308 should be fine.



The history behind this rifle, is that I bought it in the late 90's from Sportsmans Guide.  The tag attached to it says "Chilean Model 95 Mauser CAL. .308 PRE 1898."  It has all the markings saying chilean mauser, etc.  The top of the rifle original stamp says 7.62.  The barrel looks original, not replaced.  How would they make this rifle a .308 and not replace the barrel? I have never fired it, but would like to, just keep getting MIXED reviews on whether it is safe or not.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 16, 2008)

Why not do a chamber cast and slug the tube?


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 17, 2008)

Coinkydink.  My Chilean is from SG from that time frame also. They claimed that the guns they sold had all been checked and were within spec for safe shooting. I've shot mine with no problems. 

If you have doubts, have a qualified gunsmith check it out. No one who hasn't seen the gun and doesn't have the tools to inspect it properly has a valid opinion. Anyone who tells you it's safe or not safe without touching the gun themselves is talking out of their......


----------



## Hammack (Dec 17, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Coinkydink.  My Chilean is from SG from that time frame also. They claimed that the guns they sold had all been checked and were within spec for safe shooting. I've shot mine with no problems.
> 
> If you have doubts, have a qualified gunsmith check it out. No one who hasn't seen the gun and doesn't have the tools to inspect it properly has a valid opinion. Anyone who tells you it's safe or not safe without touching the gun themselves is talking out of their......



exactly, take it to a gunsmith and have him do a chamber cast and find out what the rifle is chambered in...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Coinkydink.  My Chilean is from SG from that time frame also. They claimed that the guns they sold had all been checked and were within spec for safe shooting. I've shot mine with no problems.
> 
> If you have doubts, have a qualified gunsmith check it out. No one who hasn't seen the gun and doesn't have the tools to inspect it properly has a valid opinion. Anyone who tells you it's safe or not safe without touching the gun themselves is talking out of their......



You bought the same one?  They were pretty cheap at first and then their price jumped up after I bought mine.

 It is a decent rifle, I just had never shot it, but the ad said it was now a .308 and so did the tag that came with it.  I'll have a gunsmith check it out.  I just saw so many "articles" about the rifle never having been designed for a higher pressure round like .308, that I was just wondering.  I even have a ammo can FULL of .308 that I bought at the same time, but I just never shot it.  Thanks for the input from everyone.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually I bought two. Both 7x57. One was a stock military style version which I have since sold. The other was sporterized, barrel shortened and a more modern stock. It's a project gun, I've put a synthetic stock on it, a timmney trigger and set it up for a scout scope. It's more that I just like having the 7x57 to play with.

Keep in mind the "urban legend" type carp that gets passed around by people that wouldn't know headspace if it bit them. 

I will hazard a *guess* which is that it probably is rebarreled for .308 as stated. That is/was a popular caliber to redo older Mausers. As to safety, again absent a smith's inspection, I'd say it should be fine The .308 isn't that hot that I would worry about the ten millionth and one conversion. However, having a smith check the chamber and tolerances and correcting anything needed would ease the mind and also ensure any accuracy problems in that area are addressed. After a few more tweaks that I can do myself, that's what I have planned for mine. In the end I will have spent more than the gun is actually worth, but I will have one that I think is neat to play with.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Actually I bought two. Both 7x57. One was a stock military style version which I have since sold. The other was sporterized, barrel shortened and a more modern stock. It's a project gun, I've put a synthetic stock on it, a timmney trigger and set it up for a scout scope. It's more that I just like having the 7x57 to play with.
> 
> Keep in mind the "urban legend" type carp that gets passed around by people that wouldn't know headspace if it bit them.
> I will hazard a *guess* which is that it probably is rebarreled for .308 as stated. That is/was a popular caliber to redo older Mausers. As to safety, again absent a smith's inspection, I'd say it should be fine The .308 isn't that hot that I would worry about the ten millionth and one conversion. However, having a smith check the chamber and tolerances and correcting anything needed would ease the mind and also ensure any accuracy problems in that area are addressed. After a few more tweaks that I can do myself, that's what I have planned for mine. In the end I will have spent more than the gun is actually worth, but I will have one that I think is neat to play with.



The "Urban Legend" stuff is exactly why I was getting some more opinions.


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's see a pic of it!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

GA1dad said:


> Let's see a pic of it!!!



I'll get some pics tonight.  I was looking at it again and wanted to shoot it.


----------



## Clemson (Dec 17, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> If you have doubts, have a qualified gunsmith check it out. No one who hasn't seen the gun and doesn't have the tools to inspect it properly has a valid opinion. Anyone who tells you it's safe or not safe without touching the gun themselves is talking out of their......



For the record, I am a gunsmith.

The Chilean Mausers are beautifully machined pieces of work.  Most were made by Ludwig Lowe in Berlin.  Your rifle, rebarreled to .308 is not likely to "blow up" or self-destruct.  The Mauser design, even the small rings, was not done to endanger the troops firing them.  This matter of the proper cartridge in the proper pressure range, however, has merit.  The .308 is considerably "hotter" than the original 7x57 loading.  What _IS_ likely to happen is that repeated firing of the .308 will set back the locking lugs into the lug seats.  If setback occurs, at some point a case head can rupture.  This is where you are likely to get into trouble.  The Model 93-94-95-96 generations of Mausers did not have good gas handling capabilities.  The Model 98's made significant improvements that allowed them to handle escaping gas much better.  The older small rings, however, have a tendency to direct a jet of hot, high pressure gas back into the shooter's eye.  Not good.

How many rounds would it take to stretch the bolt lug settup to the point where a case head could rupture?  I don't know.  I do know that Kimber rebarreled many Swedish Mausers to .308 and .243 and that a significant percentage of those guns have developed excessive heaspace.

A combination of excessive headspace (i.e., setback) and a weak case head may seem to be unlikely, and it would surely be a rare event, but if the planets line up, you could end up blind in one eye.  As long as you use sane loads, you can rebarrel that Model 95 to a caliber like .300 Savage and not be too concerned about it developing setback.  Your choice!

Clemson


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Clemson said:


> For the record, I am a gunsmith.
> 
> The Chilean Mausers are beautifully machined pieces of work.  Most were made by Ludwig Lowe in Berlin.  Your rifle, rebarreled to .308 is not likely to "blow up" or self-destruct.  The Mauser design, even the small rings, was not done to endanger the troops firing them.  This matter of the proper cartridge in the proper pressure range, however, has merit.  The .308 is considerably "hotter" than the original 7x57 loading.  What _IS_ likely to happen is that repeated firing of the .308 will set back the locking lugs into the lug seats.  If setback occurs, at some point a case head can rupture.  This is where you are likely to get into trouble.  The Model 93-94-95-96 generations of Mausers did not have good gas handling capabilities.  The Model 98's made significant improvements that allowed them to handle escaping gas much better.  The older small rings, however, have a tendency to direct a jet of hot, high pressure gas back into the shooter's eye.  Not good.
> 
> ...


Dumb question here, but why would a 300 be safer than a 308?


----------



## Clemson (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a "300 Savage" -- not a 300 Winchester Magnum!  

The 300 Savage is a cartridge that has been around lots longer than the .308.  It is typically loaded down for the old Savage 99's around and about.  It is a very effective deer round with mild recoil.

Brownells offers barrels for small ring Mausers in 

250 Savage
6.5x55
7x57
300 Savage

These are all lower pressure cartridges that are less likely to pound older actions into the ground.

Clemson


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Clemson said:


> That's a "300 Savage" -- not a 300 Winchester Magnum!
> 
> The 300 Savage is a cartridge that has been around lots longer than the .308.  It is typically loaded down for the old Savage 99's around and about.  It is a very effective deer round with mild recoil.
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  What would a rebarrel to 300 savage run?  I really don't want to look like a pirate.


----------



## Clemson (Dec 17, 2008)

$350 +/-

PM sent.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Clemson said:


> $350 +/-
> 
> PM sent.



Got it.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 17, 2008)

Clemson said:


> .




How come you have to be so far away?


----------

